# Ati 9600 mobile pro @ 1680x1050, 3d support

## fabi@allstuff.de

Hallo,

Versuche gerade unter meinem Dell Inspiron 8600, Auflösung 1680x1050, den Ati- Treiber zum laufen zu bringen.

Ein Xorg config habe ich im Internet gefunden, leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich sie einbinden soll, und wo.

----------

## gordon001

hi,

wenn die xorg.conf sonst auch stimmig ist, leg' die unter /etc/x11/xorg.conf ab. 

hast du die auflösung auch in deinem framebuffer ? wenn ja, ich suche schon länger ein 

vga-statement, mit dem ich eine 1440x900 res auf meinen framebuffer münzen kann.

hast du einen tip?

gruss gordon

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Danke für die Anwort.

----------

## Roller

Hallo,

hast du dir  das schon mal durchgelesen?

Das hat mir geholfen. Ich habe hier ein HP nx7000 mit dieser Auflösung, 3D und den aktuellen ATI-Treibern laufen. Allerdings habe ich eine Radeon 9200.

----------

## toralf

Die hier funktioniert mit  x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1:

```

nhh221 ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath        "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time"  "15"

        Option      "suspend time"  "20"

        Option      "off time"      "25

        Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbModel"       "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"      "de"

        Option "XkbVariant"     "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        DisplaySize   330 206 # mm

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3150"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

        Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Device0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "Screen0"

        Device      "Device0"

        Monitor     "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0"      "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1"     "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Und hier das diff für die at-driver:

```

nhh221 ~ # diff /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf

6,7c6,7

<       #Load  "record"

<       #Load  "extmod"

---

>       Load  "record"

>       Load  "extmod"

9,11d8

<       SubSection  "extmod"

<               Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

<       EndSubSection

13c10

<       #Load  "xtrap"

---

>       Load  "xtrap"

31c28

<       Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail"

---

>       Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

70c67

<       Driver      "fglrx"

---

>       Driver      "ati"

127,129d123

< #Section "Extensions"

< #     Option "Composite" "True"

< #EndSection

```

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

ok, vielen Dank. So etwas habe ich gesucht.

Leider weiß ich nicht, was ich mit deiner 2. Conf Datei machen soll?

----------

## toralf

Ok, hier die vollständige Datei. Dazu mußt Du aber ati-drivers* emergen und 'opengl-update ati' ausführen.

```

nhh221 ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

        #Load  "record"

        #Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection  "extmod"

                Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "dri"

        #Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath        "unix/:-1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time"  "15"

        Option      "suspend time"  "20"

        Option      "off time"      "25

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbModel"       "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout"      "de"

        Option "XkbVariant"     "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        DisplaySize   330 206 # mm

        VendorName   "SEC"

        ModelName    "3150"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

        Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Device0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "Screen0"

        Device      "Device0"

        Monitor     "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Server Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0"      "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1"     "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#       Option "Composite" "True"

#EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Habe es endlich geschafft,die ati treiber zu installieren.

Aber anscheinend wird nicht geladen: dmesg gibt aus:

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERM                   ANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM                    kernel module!

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Es hilft vielleicht weiter: Meine jetztige Xorg.conf

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"dell101"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "GlidePointPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0 

    VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

   Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

----------

